# A nicely accessorized bicycle!



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Screa...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfbc98d08

Is pickup available?

Chris


----------



## OldRider (Nov 15, 2011)

Give me the accessories, you keep the bike


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## npence (Nov 15, 2011)

Sure makes the bike look a hole lot better.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 15, 2011)

*Hmmm...*

And I thought all you guys ever thought about was bicycles! 
(I wonder if that accessory comes in a boys model)


----------



## JOEL (Nov 17, 2011)

Be sure to click 'See Other Items'.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 17, 2011)

JOEL said:


> Be sure to click 'See Other Items'.




Sex sells.....

  Don


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Nov 17, 2011)

*One of the nicest bicycle seats ever...*

I've seen quite a few impressive bicycle seats but this one is clearly outstanding...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130601311027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 17, 2011)

Personally, I like the Schwinn Stingray knobs! http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE-NOS-5-SPEED-69-1-2-EARLY-SHIFTER-KNOB-CAME-PETE-/220895998237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336e6d711d#ht_500wt_1156


----------

